# mon ipod 30 G est mort...+.....



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2003)

Mon ipod ne reagit plus.....je n'arrive plus à l'allumer, à le faire monter sur mon bureau ...et impossible de faire une reinitialisation!!!

merci de votre aide precieux


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (21 Juin 2003)

Allo, M. Merlin "Apple assistance" soit gentil, et change moi mon nouvel iPod contre un qui me procure joie et bonheur comme il a su en procurer à tant de monde


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2003)

ne crois tu pas qu'il y a un autre moyen? je pars dans trois jours pour 4 mois et à mon avis il n'aurons pas d'autre ipod de dispo!!  :-(


----------



## Crüniac (21 Juin 2003)

Tu peux essayer de laisser la batterie se vider pendant 24h puis le brancher sur le secteur et le réinitialiser.


----------



## Floppy (21 Juin 2003)

Triste mais tu peux peut-être tenter un échange au magasin.


----------



## MackZeKnife (21 Juin 2003)

as-tu essayé le (petit) logiciel Apple qui permet, au choix :

1/ de metre à jour le soft interne de l'iPod (je viens de passer mon 30g de v2.0 à v2.0.1, utile ? wait and see...)

2/ de "restaurer" l'iPod aux paramètrages usine (formatage du disque y compris). Ce n'est pas trop grave si tu as tout (musique et notes) sur ton Mac. Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si ca fonctionne si l'iPod ne s'allume pas, ce qui a l'air de faire partie du pb...

Au fait, tu trouveras le soft sur Apple.fr &gt; support &gt; versions récentes (de mémoire) ipod updater 2.0.1 (30 meg à dl)

Courage...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2003)

Après avoir tout essayé, j'ai finalement decidé de le rendre....il me l'ont changé sans problème!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ils ont l'air tous très au courant de tous les problème ipod!!!!


merci pour tout!!!


----------



## Floppy (21 Juin 2003)

Quel magasin ? Tu l'avais acheté il y a combien de temps ?

Longue vie à ton nouvel iPod !


----------



## poudrier27 (22 Juin 2003)

J'ai eu la meme chose avec le miens..ce que j'ai fait c'est que j'ai fait des examens avec norton...je l'ai initialisé et ca a remarche...essaie..


----------



## decoris (23 Juin 2003)

poudrier27 a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai eu la meme chose avec le miens..ce que j'ai fait c'est que j'ai fait des examens avec norton...je l'ai initialisé et ca a remarche...essaie..   *



il l'a rendu et il en a un nouveau... c'est mieux non?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il l'a rendu et il en a un nouveau... c'est mieux non?  *



Elle !


----------

